# Brewery build?



## azzwa (14/4/14)

Hi all been doing biab for about a year now and looking for the next step. Just after suggestions on what setup to build. I use a consealed crown urn so would like to incorporate that into the build. Would like to keep it simple and do double batches any ideas would be good. Cheers


----------



## sp0rk (14/4/14)

Check the Brew Rigs thread for ideas
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/42248-brew-rigs/


----------



## MastersBrewery (14/4/14)

go to a couple of brew days with other members with differing systems, see what you like, build it!


----------



## Clarkholio (20/4/14)

azzwa said:


> Hi all been doing biab for about a year now and looking for the next step. Just after suggestions on what setup to build. I use a consealed crown urn so would like to incorporate that into the build. Would like to keep it simple and do double batches any ideas would be good. Cheers


I'm on a similar preliminary 3v setup planning stage mate. I've had my 40l urn BIAB'ing for around 2years and its time to hit the next level. If/when you decide to take the leap i'd be interested to see how your build plans eventuate. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Jaded and Bitter (20/4/14)

That urn would make a nice HLT.

Get a 40L or bigger esky as a mash tun and a 50lt or bigger boiler.

Dont need an expensive or thick esky either, just a KMart special. I used a cheap Willow for years which was about 1cm thick - wouldnt drop a degree over an hour mash.

I've got a nice thick Keep Cold now and it has much greater heat soak, strike water needs to be about 5 degree hotter and takes more boiling water for infusion step mashing.

Think Willow do a cheap 44lt rectangular esky, but bigger would be better.


----------

